# Repeat Paps...Not enough cells



## Ltoth (Jul 18, 2008)

We recently had a patient that had to come in again for a repeat pap as there were not enough cells.  

The questions is...... do you charge again for this?

You help and guidance is appreciated.

Lisa


----------



## dmaec (Jul 18, 2008)

my opinion would be no - it shouldn't be charged again. It's not her fault there weren't enough cells collected/sent.
(but I'm sure others might have a different opinion)


----------



## rthames052006 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ltoth said:


> We recently had a patient that had to come in again for a repeat pap as there were not enough cells.
> 
> The questions is...... do you charge again for this?
> 
> ...



Lisa,

Our office does not charge for the repeat pap for that reason.  Even the lab we use doesn't charge for the 1st one.


----------

